# a benelli 12 guage nova



## browningboy

do you think that is right for a 13 year old kid or should i get him somthin less?


----------



## Austin Bachmeier

Nah, it should be fine. I started out at 12 with a 3" and within 6 months I had purchased a Nova. I am now well into autos, but to answer the question, no the Nova is not to much for a 13 year old. Remember, you don't HAVE to shoot supermags, but its a good option to have.


----------



## browningboy

thanks for your opinion
i think will buy my boy one of them then


----------



## Matt Jones

It all depends on the size of the 13 year old! 

Just make sure the gun fits him. It can be a little big for him (he'll obviously be growing into it), but you don't want to start him out on a gun that's so big he can't even shoulder properly. It'll just make it that much tougher for him to hit with it.


----------



## Fattire

I like the browning,Ithaca, and 870 pumps better than the Nova.

I really like Ithaca.

as far as 12 ga just start him with lower velosity shells and he will be fine.

How big is your boy?


----------



## browningboy

how much is those other guns you named?
5,7
140 pounds

starts on varsity football full back


----------



## Fattire

If your son will be doing as much pheasant hunting as waterfowl I would go with Ithaca M37 it is the lightest 12 ga pump the regular is 6 ¾ pounds.

What do they cost it depends if you want 3 or 3 ½ inch shooting.

A new Ithaca or 870 wingmaster will cost you 450-550 new and a used one will be 200-375.

A 870 express new I think are around 275-300 new and a new browning bps is 375-475. I think browning is offering a rebate go to http://www.browning.com/homepage/index.asp and look at Brownings site.

A used gun is not always a bad way to go, This time of year you have plenty of time to check websites and used gun stores or gun shows. To be honest I have never bought a gun new always seem to find what I like used. A lot of used guns in Denver.

You son will most likely have this gun for a long time so shop around, a lot of guys like the nova but it just feels cheep to me. Your son is plenty big to shoot a 12 ga how old is he ? What do you shoot and what is he shooting now??

I shoot wingmasters and Ithaca my brother shoots Browning BPS and Ithaca.

Good luck


----------



## browningboy

3.5 inche


----------



## Decoyer

I was 10 when I started on a 12 guage. When I was that young I stuck with the 2.75 in shells, but as I grew I stepped up to the 3 in. I have never seen an advantage to the 3.5 yet.


----------



## browningboy

sicne my son starts football, i think i might get hime a 10 gauge and only shott 3 inches


----------



## GooseBuster3

They dont make a 3in 10 gauge its only 3.5in, so go with a 12. Plus swinging those hogs can really be a pain in the butt for a beginner.


----------



## browningboy

he isnt a beginner
hes big brother is though
i think i will give the big bro the 20 guage and give the little on a 10 guage 3.5 then
i will taake the nova


----------



## gandergrinder

I wouldn't recommend putting him on a ten yet. IMHO a ten gauge is a tool for hunting geese and turkeys. While I do shoot ducks with my ten. If I am going for ducks specifically I always choose my 12ga. Geese are not as likely to make fast movements and swinging a big gun on fast flying ducks is tough. 
If you plan on getting a 10 I would get an auto. While recoil is less, (I can handle heavy recoil). The real gain in an auto comes in the second and third shots. An auto eats up recoil enough to keep the gun from jumping around on your shoulder. Most important to me when I shoot is keeping proper gun fit. The gun has to stay in place. If your gun is mounted wrong it won't matter how good of a shot you are, it isn't going to work.

I love 870 wingmasters. I can't say enough good things about these guns. I have two, one 20 and one 12. I know alot of guys like Novas but in my opinion they are junk. Like someone said before they feel so cheap. They may be mechanically reliable (debatable). They have the worst balance of any gun I've picked up. A shotgun should be an extension of your body. Although you could hammer in fence posts with them.


----------



## browningboy

but he starts for football though
and big bro is a nerd


----------



## GooseBuster3

Well dont listen to to him then he doesnt know anything, he has been shooting is 10 gauge for a long time. Suite yourself, if he only hunts ducks he will be ######!!! You cant swing a 10 gauge on a mallard, trust me.!! common sence


----------



## browningboy

i got a really light 10
as light as the ol' 20 guage


----------



## Austin Bachmeier

The Ithaca only comes in 3".

You can swing a 10 on a mallard, and other larger puddlers, but divers and teal will show you a thing or two with a 10 lb beast in your hands.

Unless your son is used to the recoil of a 10, I wouldn't do it. I am around 6' 3", 185# and my BPS 10 kicks like a mofo. Not bruises or anything but I can definately feel it when I pull the trigger. An auto would be lighter on recoil. I don't know what kind of gun you have?? Auto, Pump, One of those old Bolt actions???

The 12 will be alot more enjoyable for anything, you are limiting him to geese or pay the price on ammo with the 10. You can't hunt pheasants or upland with it, and the cheapest box of shells you will find is going to be 14.99.

Get a 12, it's a smarter choice. If he wants a 10 have him save up and pick one up on the side, the 10 is a specialty tool. It's kinda like a mini-van and a corvette . One is for everyday use, one is for times when you really need the "goose" behind ya.


----------



## browningboy

you must be really week
i dont hav e ithaca
i got a browning
it is 8 punds
it dont kick that much


----------



## Austin Bachmeier

Just letting you know in-case you were considering one. Thanks for the insult, I probably am weak. 

Direct From Browning:

BPS 10 Gauge

Item Number / Ga / Brl Length / Weight

012227113. . . .10. . . . 28". . . . .10.56 lb
012227114. . . .10. . . . 26". . . . .10.38 lb
012227115. . . .10. . . . 24". . . . .10.19 lb

Gold 10 Gauge:

Item Number / Ga / Brl Length / Weight

011114113. . . .10. . . . 28". . . . . . 9.63 lb
011114114. . . .10. . . . 26". . . . . . 9.44 lb

Esentially you don't know what you're talking about. I was just trying to help you out, but it appears you don't really give a ****. Give him the 10 gauge then, why'd you even ask? :withstupid:


----------



## browningboy

i get mine cutosm built with browning parts


----------



## Austin Bachmeier

Yeah, and my Super X2 is made of Titanium. :eyeroll:


----------



## browningboy

Austin Bachmeier said:


> Yeah, and my Super X2 is made of Titanium. :eyeroll:


so whats ur point


----------



## GooseBuster3

His piont is that you are full of $hit!! You say you are going to buy this and buy that and get this done to that. It way to much BS. And as for you buying a 338. for deer hunting you are retarded!! Austin 
Austin, Great way of showing BrowningBoy up, on the last post.


----------



## browningboy

i said for bear hunting u freak


----------



## GooseBuster3

SORRY!! I didnt read the post the full lentgh of 3 words. I just figured you full just foaming at the mouth again. BLAH BLAH BLAH, thats all I hear from your posts. Try typing in complete sentences.


----------



## browningboy

for your information, i was tryin to get ehpl on a benelli
but it seems as though we began talkin about rifles
http://buckmasters.com/Assests/images2/JHovermale.jpg
goto that site
it was my first deer with my 20 ga shotgun with slugs
one shot one kill


----------



## GooseBuster3

Whats the matter with you, bragging your self up to make you LOOK good, really I dont care about that deer. You just seem to be really stuborn about what people think about the Benilli, take the info and dont B*TCH about it, get a grip.


----------



## browningboy

that isnt even that big
thats just what i shot with a shotgun


----------



## gandergrinder

GB3,
Just let it go man.


----------



## muskat

:rollin:


----------



## Austin Bachmeier

After your response to my last post I need not say another word..... :bop: :rollin:


----------



## GooseBuster3

GG, this guy is a nut case what can I say.


----------



## browningboy

how am i a nut case?
i have never been 10 miles from carrington
but this hunting season, i am gonna ventrue out to GF to see what hunting is like there


----------



## TANATA

i still dont get what the football has to do with it? 

Hey browning you live close to Carrington? Do you know Fred Tanata or Lillian Ellingson?


----------



## browningboy

yeh i know them
why?
i dont know them but i herd of them and if i saw them, i could pick them out of a crowd


----------



## Heavyshot

Let me get this straight, You were inquiring about a gun for your boy, but yet the picture of the deer was shot with a 20 gauge, by you? You must not be 14 years old and you have a child on a varsity football team?
Did i read this wrong or what.

By the way you stated, that was'nt even that big that's just what i shot with a shotgun. Do you know that some of the bigger whitetail deer are taken with a shotgun ? There is a county in Illinois where several records have been set and broke. They can only use smooth bore guns(refering to shotguns and black powder).

Yes that is anice deer you shot but don't act like it was nothin, because that's probably the biggest deer you have killed!!

BTW, I'm not trying to be mean here. It's proper to ask questions, there is no stupid question. But when someone gives you advice for free. Don't argue with them. I strong advise you to talk to someone older than you that you trust before attempting to purchase any gun. For one your not of legal age to buy one and the other is younger people like you are the type of people that get hurt, for not listening and taking advice. People like you are the reason the gov. is always try to regulate more and more to do with firearms.

Also, Duck, Goose, Turkey and Many others including Bear, Deer, Coyote, Prarie Dog, and the list could go on have been hunted and taken by me. Do yourself a favor forget the 10 ga. You will only hurt yourself and develop bad habits that will some day hinder your hunting/target ability!!!


----------



## goose

hey you guys dont mess around wiht him his son starts varsity!!!!


----------

